# Blakeys/Segs/Shoe Tips WHEN to get and rubber or metal?



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

I've worn my Loake's for about a week and have noticed a fair bit of wear. I've decided I'd like to get segs/or similar on the toe and heel.

Now *when* is the best time to get them? Shall i wait longer or get them put on now?

Also does *metal or rubber* make a difference? I'm a lawyer (trainee!) and our reception is tiled, I wouldn't like clients to hear "gunshots" as i strolled towards them! So i was thinking of using rubber?

Also I was also thinking of getting some rubber put on the sole, just to try and add some longevity to the shoe. But I'd like rubber just in the impact zones really.

Thoughts?

Thank you.

I'm thinking of going to James Taylor and Sons
https://www.taylormadeshoes.co.uk/location.htm


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

I always put them on my shoes before I first wear them, so I suggest ASAP.

If you're intending getting the soles refurbished by the manufacturers, they won't touch them you have put on a topy. I used to do this when I walked long distances, but now I just let them wear down. Are you wearing them every day? If so, they will wear out quickly, and they won't get time to breathe in between.

I'm sure James Taylor would do a good job, but it is something you can easily do yourself.


----------



## rossyl (May 28, 2008)

yes i am wearing them everyday - i put shoe trees in every night I get home, but they do get a bit of a walk round the city each day.

I am more likely to get them re-soled at a place like James Taylor to be honest.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

If you wear shoes everyday, they will be 'wear' very quickly; bear in mind new shoes always 'wear' a lot the few times you have them on because the soles are smooth and they need friction. 

My advice would be to get at least another pair of shoes and rotate, your shoes will last longer. Logically speaking, if you wore shoes everyday and they lasted 12 months before a sole; if you rotated between two shoes they could last 30 months before a resole (15 months each). There are other issues like comfort and leather condition too. 
You can get stick-on-soles from Timpson for £5 and you can do it yourself. 

I use James Taylor for re-heeling and re-soling, they always do a good job


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I use metal for most of my shoes, and plastic for just one pair of loafers. I prefer metal because they last a lot longer, and the sound is cool...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## londoncentral2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah last longer


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

you should wear the shoes about three days first. then the scuff areas of the soles and heels show just where the protection is needed.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

londoncentral2 said:


> I'm a cobbler and happy to offer advice here. Basically you cannot beat metal segs. Most blokes start with a smaller pair of segs properly placed and soon get used to them usually wanting bigger ones next time around. Toe Blakeys do not make a noise at all so you should always use metal on the toes.


True about the toes. I think my cobbler uses a different brand of metal tip. They have four nail holes in a row across.

What is the standard Blakey size for the toe of a man's shoe ?

Heel taps are no good to me. I wear through them in no time, or they fall out. Even combined metal and rubber heels do not give much extra wear. They make a hell of a racket though.


----------



## londoncentral2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> True about the toes. I think my cobbler uses a different brand of metal tip. They have four nail holes in a row across.
> 
> What is the standard Blakey size for the toe of a man's shoe ?


Actually there is no standard size for men's toes. Depends entirely on type of shoes - thickness of soles, pointed, rounded or square toed, style of shoe or boot. Some gents prefer curved 3, 6, 7 or 8 whereas others like a full set of square 4 or 5s.

As you say you can also get the type that is fixed with nails.


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

My friends and I used to adorn our oxblood (full) brogues (US='wingtips') and tasselled loafers with Blakeys in the early- to mid-1970s. We'd then run along the street and skid just to see how many sparks we could create!

Blakeys are hazardous things: skidding, infernal noise on certain surfaces (I'm reminded of parade grounds) and they tend to come loose. And the leather sole needs to be soaked in water before insertion.

Why don't you just have them resoled when necessary? A good cobbler can insert metal tips and quarter heels (which are flush with sole and heel).


----------



## londoncentral2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck


----------

